# Dera Leader Apologises To Sikh Community



## Archived_Member16 (May 18, 2007)

*http://www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/story.aspx?id=NEWEN20070012509#*

*Dera leader apologises to Sikh community*

Randeep Singh Nandal, Vikram Choudhary, Sunetra Ch


*Friday, May 18, 2007* (Sirsa, Sangrur, Patiala)

After a five-day standoff between Sikhs and Dera Sacha Sauda followers in Punjab Dera leader Baba Gurmeet Singh Ram Rahim has apologised to the Sikh community for hurting their sentiments.

In a tape released by the Dera Sacha Sauda, Baba Gurmeet said he did not intend to show disrespect to Guru Gobind Singh.

*''I had no intention of imitating or being disrespectful to Guru Gobind Singh. I had absolutely no intention of equating myself with Guru Gobind Singh. This is a misunderstanding that is causing a lot of needless harm and it should be cleared,'' he said. *

There were violent clashes between Sikhs and Dera Sacha Sauda followers after a picture of Dera Sacha Sauda leader Baba Gurmeet Singh Ram Rahim showing him dressed in the attire of Guru Gobind Singh and baptising people appeared in most newspapers on Sunday.

There's been tension between the Akal Takth and the Dera Sacha Sauda ever since Dera leaders threw their weight behind the Congress in the recent assembly elections, accusing the Akalis of victimising their leaders.

Thousands of Dera followers and Sikhs faced off over the week with clashes in many place. The situation turned increasingly political with the BJP, the coalition partner in Punjab, criticising the Akalis' handling of the situation.

*Attacks on Dera followers*

Earlier, the Akal Takth had said there would be no question of accepting an apology from Dera Sacha Sauda. 

In Sirsa, Haryana, where the Dera is headquartered, about 30,000 men and women gathered to protest the attacks on them by the Sikhs.

Meanwhile in Sangrur on Friday thousands gathered to cremate a Sikh protester who was killed in clashes with police and Dera followers in Sonam on Thursday night. 

Sikhs in Sonam burned two homes of Dera followers in retaliation on Friday.

But now, with the Dera leader apologising, there is hope that tempers in Punjab will finally simmer down.




----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## gurc (May 20, 2007)

Sat Sri Akal

That is not a apology??? Is the word "sorry" sooooo difficult to used???


----------



## SikhUSA (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
I been reading about this organization *“Dera Sacha Sauda” *and found that this organization is based on Stealing things and thoughts from other religions and it is a totally FAKE organization. Here are some facts:


First of all this dera founders stole the name SACHA SAUDA from sikh history. Gurudwara Sacha Sauda is based in Pakistan and has 500 years old history. 


Their Fake Baba Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh, as you can see in his name, tried to steal followers of every religion and mimic the GOD of every religion. That is the only reason he has this “RAM RAHIM” in his name. Is this his real name? NO! That is not his real name, it is totally kind of FAKE name. None of the real sant in the history of man kind did this (example profet hajrat mohammad sahib, Lord Ram, Guru Nanak Dev ji). 


This freekin Dera has no history at all!!! They stole some things from Hindu religion, some things from Islam religion, some from Christian religion and some from sikh and made a FAKE religion. They have nothing from their own. Every thing in this fake dera is stolen from other religion (even the name itself).


All their BABA are involved pretty much in sexual harassment of their followers, murders of anyone who tried to expose the truth about their deras, corruption and greed. Real examples: Fake Gurmeet Ram Rahim – involved in 2 murders, numerous rape cases, everyone know he supported congress (shows that he is totally corrupt person) and this dera makes his followers to sell stuff like biscuits etc to make money out of their innocent followers (shows Dera’s greed behind all this drama). Story does not ends here, this dera charges every follower to pay money to live in dera, every one knows that dera’s income is millions of rupees every month, where does that money goes? Yes, that goes to there Fake Baba’s  long Mercedes cars and vans, that goes to this Fake baba’s big like castle house’s decoration which is in 15 acres. That goes to This Fake baba’s son and daughter’s marriages (mind you that over 2 crores were spend on baba’s son’s marriage and about double of that amount was spend on his daughter’s marriage) – Can any of this Fake dera’s followers tell me where this money came from? Did their baba earned this money? NO – this money comes from those innocent people that follow him. WHAT A GREAT  BUSINESS – IS NOT IT???


Things does not ends on this Current Baba, Grandson of Satnaam Singh (2nd Fake Baba of this organization) is also involved in Murder of Ranjit Singh. WHY? Because Ranjit Singh was going to expose the truth of what’s happening inside this dera ( rape of innocent girls, corruption, greediness of this baba and land nabbing). And thats what Ranjit Singh got.


As I mention earlier their fakeness, here is one more example – there main slogan “Dhan Dhan Satguru Tera hi Aasra” – The word Satguru is also stolen from Sikh religion. 


Example of Greediness: In their Satsang only rich people are allowed to sit closer to the baba and meet him. The poor followers does not even get to see him clearly. WHY  IS  THAT??? 


Example of Greediness: Their baba builds houses for people charges them money to live in their. I know its nothing wrong to charge rent, then why would you call such a business man a BABA. He is just a business man that is making money out of innocent people.


Example of Fakeness: You can easily find an example of their Fake baba saying that “Ham to Saanti Aur Pyaar Maangtay Hain” (all we ask for is love and peace). But the truth is – Inside their dera “Salabatpura” and “Sirsa” they have stocked a big warehouse of arms and weapons. Example – his followers opened fires on sikh followers on 17th may from inside of the dera. Moreover every one knows that on 14-15 May 2007 all his Dera followers were provided with same size of rods by the dera and which were stocked by the dera! And it is proven by the police. Another big example – The Baba knew this killings in Punjab would stop if he could peacefully asked SORRY to sikh religion. He did not do it – WHY?? Because this Fake baba is Ahankaari (proud), Aaatankwaadi (terriorist) and Killer!


Now let me get back to the allegations that this Fake Baba has – He illegally nabbed the land of innocent farmers in sirsa. Proof – Dera had only 15 acres land in 1990, and dera’s record shows that only about 50 acres were donated to dera by dera’s followers. And currently this Fake organization has about 700 Acres – Where the hell rest 650 acers came from? Yes – it came from illegally nabbing the land from poor people by the power of GUN and POWER! And now all of you should know why this Dera baba supported Congress in assembly elections – CLEARLY! To increase his power! That’s right – The Gurmeet Raam Rahim supported congress so that he can have his full control in Punjab! Fortunately that didn’t happen.


Another fact: If he is a real Sant, then why does he need all these Gunmen for? Mind you that this Fake baba spend about 4 – 5 lakh every month on his royalty look (he likes gunmen around him, he likes mercides cars, he likes wembley revolvers and pistols, his kids wear dresses that rich people cant even think about). Again, WHERE  DOES ALL THIS MONEY COME FROM????


Now let me get back to the 13th May 2007 incident. This fake guy Gurmeet Raam Raheem stole another thing from Sikh religion ( as usual though ). He tried to steal the holy ceremony of “Amrit paan” from sikh religion. He dressed like Guru Gobind Singh ji (10th Guru of Sikhs), He took same kind of utensil (Bata), he issued 47 orders to his followers (just like Guru Gobind Singh ji did 52), and then he ordered his followers to wear kind of locket (just like Guru Gobind Singh ji ordered Sikhs to wear Karpaan). – So Now, All of you should be able to figure out that how FAKE this religion is. It has totally no history! Everything in this religion is STOLEN from other religions. 


NOW – that it is proved by CBI of India that the things happening inside this dera (rape, murder, curreption, land nabbing) are happening by the order of this Fake BABA. Dera owners are blaming media, leading government, CBI and police. But, here is the fact, the murder of Ranjit Singh, and press reporter chatarpati was REAL. They were dead for reals! Girls were/are being raped by this FAKE GURMEET RAAM RAHEEM in real, 650 Acers of land was nabbed from poor farmers in reals! This Baba has about 10 cases of land nabbing, 2 murder cases, about 5 Rape cases – AND STILL HE IS A BABA – I feel shame on the people who follow this FAKE person.


All I want to say is, a Hindu should be pure Hindu, hindu religion has a big and rich culture and history. Same way Muslim and Sikh do. We should not go and bow our head in front of these FAKE babas and FAKE organizations. If you are a true Hindu or Muslim, you will get everything by living in your religion. There is absolutely no reason to join such a corrupt persons that are real world DON. 
Every Fact in this article is based on proofs and truth. Anyone can search about this Fake person in any search engine and can find all the facts with the dates of registered cases against the Dera owner.


----------

